# Autumn's Glamour Shots (or not...lol)



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Well I have sure taken my time to getting around to posting some pictures. I’m still going to be lazy and just post some Instagram shots for now but I do have a couple normal photos as well. It will at least get me caught up.

Autumn was born on the first day of Summer (June 21) and is currently 7 months old as of this Sunday. 

Autumn has been a great puppy with typical landshark habits and an appetite for everything. She enjoys fetch with a ball or frisbee, but enjoys tug-of-war the most. She loves stealing socks and gloves but will throw anyone under the bus for a treat. You’ve been warned!

She dislikes the vacuum and baths but once she’s wet it’s not so bad.

We’ve had a few moments where I’m sure it would be easier without her, but she’s easily stolen our hearts and we can’t imagine our lives without her.

Without further ado….

5 Weeks old and our visit to the breeder.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is her at about 8-9 weeks.

She managed to cut the corner of the pool and walked right in to the pool stairs. She has been enjoying swimming ever since...lol.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

She loves travelling to visit family as well as going to the cottage.

Oh and naps, she loves naps.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's adorable!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

And most recently...


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry for the overload! We had a lot of catching up to do and still skipped over a lot of nice pics.

That's it for now.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like she's living a great life. She's adorable.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

I haven't added anything for a while so here is Autumn passed out by her favourite appliance, the fridge. 

Also one of her at Easter.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos of your beautiful Autumn!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't know where I've been but this is the first time I've seen your thread about Autumn. 

Great pictures, she was an adorable pup and is growing into a beautiful girl.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't know where I've been but this is the first time I've seen your thread about Autumn.
> 
> Great pictures, she was an adorable pup and is growing into a beautiful girl.


Thanks! 

Yeah there was a lot of pictures all at once so it got bumped down pretty quick. I haven't posted any new ones since then, though I know I take way too many in general lol. She has grown a lot in 3 months. :smile2:


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Autumn's sooooo adorable! Is Autumn done teething? Do you have any pictures of her now standing up?


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Cooper Golden said:


> Autumn's sooooo adorable! Is Autumn done teething? Do you have any pictures of her now standing up?


Yes she is done teething now. She lost hers around 4-5 months. The furniture is now safe! 

I actually don't have many of her standing. She really sits and now lays more than anything but here is one from March. If you want a different angle I can try to find/take one.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I loved seeing Autumn's progress tonight. She is beautiful and very expressive. I look forward to your future updates.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ryanf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah there was a lot of pictures all at once so it got bumped down pretty quick. I haven't posted any new ones since then, though I know I take way too many in general lol. She has grown a lot in 3 months. :smile2:


I don't think you can ever have too many pictures, she's darling.....


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't think you can ever have too many pictures, she's darling.....




I suppose that’s true!


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you! Autumn looks great - her tail feathers look awesome ?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

She's adorable/beautiful! I love the name! My bridge girl's names was Autumn too!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Cooper Golden said:


> Thank you! Autumn looks great - her tail feathers look awesome ?


Thanks! I love how her feathering is too! 



Goldens&Friesians said:


> She's adorable/beautiful! I love the name! My bridge girl's names was Autumn too!


Thank you!

Oh how nice! Yes we really like the name. It sounds like your Autumn was a wonderful girl. :smile2:


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Great pics! Looks kinda prissy, guarding that stick!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Love seeing all your pictures as she grows. Autumn you are one gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I dont know how I missed this thread.....love all the pics of your gorgeous Autumn......I especially love the one in front of the tree with her scarf on....keep those pics coming....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

AGirlNamedScout said:


> Great pics! Looks kinda prissy, guarding that stick!


Yes she does, and is at times lol. She loves protecting her sticks!



Neeko13 said:


> I dont know how I missed this thread.....love all the pics of your gorgeous Autumn......I especially love the one in front of the tree with her scarf on....keep those pics coming....:laugh::laugh:


Yes I like that picture too. We did get a couple nice ones this year but we almost didn't even put up our tree as a precaution. She wasn't so much chewing on it but she would go between it and the wall to rub up against her and end up spinning the tree. We almost lost it a couple times. Little devil she was lol.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Here are a couple shots from the weekend. 

Autumn just finished being in season so she's been getting a little stir crazy at home. This was our first bigger outing for about 3 weeks.



Also I really miss Photobucket. Attaching really reduces the quality. I'll have to find a different hosting site.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi beautiful Autumn!!!:x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's really beautiful, great pictures.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

She is beautiful! I see you are from Ontario...what breeder did you get her from?


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Kora2014 said:


> She is beautiful! I see you are from Ontario...what breeder did you get her from?


Thank you very much. We are just outside of Toronto.

We got her from a breeder by the name of Bowbell Goldens. We have been really happy with them.

They are located around the Newcastle/Clarington area just off the 401.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

ryanf said:


> Thank you very much. We are just outside of Toronto.
> 
> We got her from a breeder by the name of Bowbell Goldens. We have been really happy with them.
> 
> They are located around the Newcastle/Clarington area just off the 401.


I haven't heard of them, but that is very close to our breeder who is in Pontypool...just north of Bowmanville!
We are in Cobourg/Baltimore so pretty close to the breeder which is handy as we are waiting on a new puppy and the litter is due in July!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Kora2014 said:


> I haven't heard of them, but that is very close to our breeder who is in Pontypool...just north of Bowmanville!
> We are in Cobourg/Baltimore so pretty close to the breeder which is handy as we are waiting on a new puppy and the litter is due in July!




Yes they have been around for many years. Their last few breedings have really complimented each other very nicely and we waited a long time. 

I’m not familiar with any breeders up there but the only one that comes to mind is Rebel. Have you used them before?

It’s such an exciting time! The wait unfortunately will seem like forever. lol


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

ryanf said:


> Yes they have been around for many years. Their last few breedings have really complimented each other very nicely and we waited a long time.
> 
> I’m not familiar with any breeders up there but the only one that comes to mind is Rebel. Have you used them before?
> 
> It’s such an exciting time! The wait unfortunately will seem like forever. lol


I haven't heard of Rebel either? I just looked at Bowbell's website though and they have some beautiful dogs! 
Yes, we in eager anticipation for our next bundle of fur, but will take the time over the next couple months to give Kora tons of extra love and attention before her whole world is turned upside down! Lol!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Kora2014 said:


> I haven't heard of Rebel either? I just looked at Bowbell's website though and they have some beautiful dogs!
> Yes, we in eager anticipation for our next bundle of fur, but will take the time over the next couple months to give Kora tons of extra love and attention before her whole world is turned upside down! Lol!




Haha well my guessing isn’t any good today.

Yes definitely give her some extra attention. The little pup will give her a run for her money soon enough.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Autumn turned 1 last week and we had a "little" party for her on the weekend.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

She made sure to let me know she wanted a burger. :grin2:

Also just a pic of her at the park as she played on the playground.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

A "lil Party" for sure!!!!!:laugh::laugh: Happy Birthday Autumn!!!!!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow! Happy Birthday, sweet Autumn. Don't tell Rukie how great your party was, his pales by comparison.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Autumn, looks like you had a wonderful time!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Autumn ?. Just a “little” party??? Beautiful ?


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Autumn is a beauty! She has developed nicely, and has a great golden smile! Thanks for sharing her pictures. The party spread was impressive; you must have a great team of friends and family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday to Autumn, this year flew by, doesn't seem possible she's celebrating her birthday already. 

Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Neeko13 said:


> A "lil Party" for sure!!!!!:laugh::laugh: Happy Birthday Autumn!!!!!arty:arty:arty:


Thanks for the Birthday wishes. It rained a little so we couldn't be outside but overall it was fun. It seems like she had a good time.



cwag said:


> Wow! Happy Birthday, sweet Autumn. Don't tell Rukie how great your party was, his pales by comparison.


Thanks!!

Haha. She is a little spoiled. I'm sure Rukie had a great birthday too! :grin2:



swishywagga said:


> Happy Birthday Beautiful Autumn, looks like you had a wonderful time!.


Thanks! She got a lot of treats and attention, past the point of exhaustion lol.



LynnC said:


> Happy Birthday Autumn ?. Just a “little” party??? Beautiful ?


Thank you! I mean who shouldn't get balloons and a full table full of snacks when it's their birthday? haha



Rusty9294 said:


> Autumn is a beauty! She has developed nicely, and has a great golden smile! Thanks for sharing her pictures. The party spread was impressive; you must have a great team of friends and family.


Thanks! She really has and we are quite happy with her, when she's behaving of course. >

We do have a great group of friends and family for support which is great! Most of the credit goes to my wife for all the food and decorations. I was just the muscle, floor cleaner and bbqer. :smile2:



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 1st Birthday to Autumn, this year flew by, doesn't seem possible she's celebrating her birthday already.
> 
> Enjoyed the pictures.


Thanks! We feel the same! I swear I was just rocking her to sleep in my arms. We clearly don't have kids yet lol.

This weekend coming is the first one back up to the cottage for us and that will really be her birthday present. She loved the cottage at 10 weeks so I can't imagine how much she will enjoy it now. :smile2:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy belated birthday to Autumn. She is such a beautiful girl!  Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loved the pics, Happy Birthday Autumn.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Happy belated birthday to Autumn. She is such a beautiful girl! Keep the photos coming.


Thank you! I don't think I could stop taking pictures...lol.




Ivyacres said:


> Loved the pics, Happy Birthday Autumn.


Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday beautiful Amber...you're not spoiled, are you little girl??  (and of course you totally deserve to be, like all good pups)
All I can say is OMG...reading every post from start to now just refreshes my memory on how fast these beautiful dogs grow up!!!
Have a wonderful 2nd year beautiful Miss Amber!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

We were at the cottage this weekend and Autumn got to swim to her hearts content. She pretty much never left the lake, except to chase some chipmunks!

Here is Autumn's first attempt at a dock dive (belly flop). haha






Also, here are a few more pictures.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is also one of the crazy dogs at the cottage for Canada Day. It's not the best picture but I did manage to stub/break my toe trying to get a good one and it didn't work out so well for me. (don't ask haha)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures and video, can tell she had a blast.

Sorry about your toe...


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures and video, can tell she had a blast.
> 
> Sorry about your toe...



She did have a blast! She was so exhausted! She just loves the water so much!

Haha thanks. The toe is fine. More annoying than anything at the time when I stubbed it. I just wished I had got a better picture. :grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're going to have a hard time keeping her out of the water.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You're going to have a hard time keeping her out of the water.


Yep. Pretty much the consensus of everyone who was there.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's Autumn's progression with dock diving. She completely loves it.

Sorry about the orientation of the video.





She's also been teaching herself that if she rolls a ball down the hill at the cottage it will bounce into the water, which means she has to go get it. She would do it all day if she could.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Here are a couple of pictures too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's looking so lovely, great dive too!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Smart and pretty.......... that's funny about her rolling the ball. 
Great video and pictures of her, she looks great, such a pretty girl.


----------



## suzydee (May 7, 2012)

Ahhhhhh!!!! Thank you for sharing....I can't say which photo was best! They were all so adoreable. I love to see the different expressions and the ones under the table are priceless.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

swishywagga said:


> She's looking so lovely, great dive too!.


Thanks! 

She has been getting better. The diving will probably be only at the cottage but I'm glad she's become more confident with it. It's nice to see her grow.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Smart and pretty.......... that's funny about her rolling the ball.
> Great video and pictures of her, she looks great, such a pretty girl.


They say that's a good combo. :grin2:

Yeah I couldn't help but just laugh with the ball thing. So great!



suzydee said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!! Thank you for sharing....I can't say which photo was best! They were all so adoreable. I love to see the different expressions and the ones under the table are priceless.


We will never be short on pictures that's for sure. :grin2:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

She's getting so big!! And still a beauty!! Love her video!!!


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Neeko13 said:


> She's getting so big!! And still a beauty!! Love her video!!!




Yeah she has grown a lot! The puppy stage is so short unfortunately.


----------

